# Awstats und 1und1 Logs / ich kriegs nicht hin



## Fummler (22. November 2004)

Ich bekomme einfach Awstats zum auswerten meiner Logfiles nicht hin. Das Problem scheint das Format der Logfiles zu sein. Ich habe die Domain bei Puretec bzw. 1und1.

Awstats habe ich wohl installiert bekommen auf dem Server aber beim einlesen der logfiles kommt immer ein Fehler und somit habe ich keine Datenauswertung.
Wie schaffe ich es online auf dem Puretecserver Awstats zum laufen zu bekommen ? Falls es Online nicht geht ich könnte zur Not auch Offline mit xampp versuchen aber dabei bleibt trotzdem wohl das Problem mit den Logfiles oder ? Am liebsten wäre mir aber wenn es direkt auf der Domain laufen würde.

Habt Ihr einen Tipp für mich wo ich mich schlaulesen kann ?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. November 2004)

Es wäre gut, wenn du nähere Infos über das Format der Logfiles(nen paar Zeilen daraus sollten reichen)...und die Fehlermeldung vermelden könntest.


----------



## BSA (22. November 2004)

Hilft dir fast immer....

Wenn du nicht weist was    ist oder nicht weist wie du es bedienen sollst, hier mal nen Link: 

klick

Jedoch ist das sicherlich nicht das Ergebnis was du dir erhoffst...


----------

